# Uh, this is a little weird, but...



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

If I have to have a colonoscopy, I told all my friends I was going to have a "Butt Camera" Party before, complete with a butt shaped cake and everything. How would I even make a butt shaped cake? lol


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well you could make a Bundt cake and be punny.If you go to a cake decorating supply place you could probably get a pan you can make those 1/2 easter egg cakes and put two of them next to each other (you might need to trim them up a bit with a serrated knife) then frost with a frosting that somewhat matches your skin tone (so a light pink or peach or a light brown whatever works).K.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

students.....any excuse for a party *shakes head*sorry, that made me laugh


----------



## 21736 (Apr 8, 2005)

ha ha...thats what ya gotta do...make light of it







keep it up


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

loL! That is hilarious!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL! What about if you take one of those circle cakes then cut it in half and make it that way?


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe I should have all my friends make Butt Cakes..whoever's cake most resembles a butt gets a prize


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

that's awesome collegegirl!! my mother in law actually made a boob cake for her co-worker and i think she just used two bowls to cook the cake in, flipped them upside down, added nipples and such. i would think you could do the same for a butt-cake,of course, minus nipples!! have fun and good luck with the scope!!


----------

